# Crystal Red and Tiger crossbreed?



## Unchin (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi guys,

I had to mix crystal reds and tiger shrimp together because I only have one aquarium. I only had about 5 tiger shrimp in the aquarium and many more crystal reds. I was worried because I didn't want hybrids, but it was impossible to remove the tigers because the tank is too heavily planted.

The crystal reds seem to have reproduced, but I don't think I have any hybrids. They all look like crystal reds. So, is it even possible to hybridize these two? I keep hearing that it is, but have never heard of it being done. Anyone ever do it or have a picture?

Thanks.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I've heard many times that it is, and I've been told not to mix these for fear of crossbreeding too. I've never seen a photo though. I'm thinking because you have more CRS than Tigers it seems logical to say that you have a high chance of your CRS to mate together than with the Tigers. Now if your Tigers get pregnant then there is a high chance that the offspring will be hybrids.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes they will cross breed. There are pictures of a hybrid somewhere out there that I saw. I will try to dig it up. 

Do not put them together.

-Ryan


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the reason everyone is saying not to let shrimp cross breed that they won't be able to sell them? So if I have no intention of selling shrimp ever then I can have all my shrimp in one tank. Right?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yah there's nothing BAD. Only that if EVERYONE does it, it has the possiblity that the pure strains will die out, like the endler's are doing right now. Pure endlers are pretty valued.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Yah there's nothing BAD. Only that if EVERYONE does it, it has the possiblity that the pure strains will die out, like the endler's are doing right now. Pure endlers are pretty valued.


Almost no one wants endlers...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

well generally if you start interbreeding the shrimp they become more like the wild ones and aren't as nice looking.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

But people who want endlers value pure endlers. Not saying that they're valued by everyone.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

same reason why tropical fish enthusiast frown on hybrids..... leads to the creation of a "monster shrimp".... and accidentally released to the wild could have implications to future strain.


----------



## Unchin (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, well I'll try to catch the tiger shrimp if I see them. Anyone have any pictures of hybrids so that I'll know when I see one?


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> same reason why tropical fish enthusiast frown on hybrids..... leads to the creation of a "monster shrimp".... and accidentally released to the wild could have implications to future strain.


I'm not disagreeing with your statement, but the flipside of it is that almost all of the shrimp we value as aquarium inhabitants are a result of specialized breeding & more or less don't exist in the wild at all. "Purebreeds", whether they be dogs, cats, fish, birds or shrimp, all have compromised immune systems in some form or another, just as humans do from inbreeding. Releasing them could be just as harmful, if not more.

<";;;>< Tommy <9))>>{


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

milalic said:


> Almost no one wants endlers...


 almost no one still meens that there is someone. You can not deny that. If there is someone could you logically say they are almost no one? Surley if someone did exist you couldnt possibly consider them an almost no one. And logically if you could consider them to be almost no one then they shouldnt exist at all. But say that almost no one did exist what would it consist of, a half a body? If there is an almost no one, could they even be half a someone? Just thought I would give you something to think about.


----------



## tundragirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryzilla said:


> almost no one still meens that there is someone. You can not deny that. If there is someone could you logically say they are almost no one? Surley if someone did exist you couldnt possibly consider them an almost no one. And logically if you could consider them to be almost no one then they shouldnt exist at all. But say that almost no one did exist what would it consist of, a half a body? If there is an almost no one, could they even be half a someone? Just thought I would give you something to think about.


uh..........what? <scratches head>


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

tundragirl said:


> uh..........what? <scratches head>


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

LS6 Tommy said:


> I'm not disagreeing with your statement, but the flipside of it is that almost all of the shrimp we value as aquarium inhabitants are a result of specialized breeding & more or less don't exist in the wild at all. "Purebreeds", whether they be dogs, cats, fish, birds or shrimp, all have compromised immune systems in some form or another, just as humans do from inbreeding. Releasing them could be just as harmful, if not more.
> 
> <";;;>< Tommy <9))>>{


Actually, most selectively bred shrimp will do poorly if released to the wild because of their bright coloring, markings, etc. Wild shrimp have their patterns because they provide camoflauge, thus a higher percentage of their survival. I doubt a CRS or a Tiger shrimp released in the wild would be able to survive long enough to reproduce.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Also, Pedro has some interesting observations on this topic. He has found that if given the chance shrimp will mate with like shrimp species opposed to different ones, and when he attempted to make crosses the shrimp wouldn't cross breed! I don't know the specifics though, and it is possible for crs-tiger hybrids because it has happened and was in the online German shrimp magazine. look at shrimpnow.com for a topic just like this and it should have the link:thumbsup: 



sandiegoryu said:


> Actually, most selectively bred shrimp will do poorly if released to the wild because of their bright coloring, markings, etc. Wild shrimp have their patterns because they provide camoflauge, thus a higher percentage of their survival. I doubt a CRS or a Tiger shrimp released in the wild would be able to survive long enough to reproduce.


Also generally high grade shrimp are much more finicky and require very controlled environments, and generally speaking that would mean instant death to most shrimp (not rcs though) in most places unless you went around and found some place that could work.

The other thing is depending on where you are they have <1% chance of survival if that just because of climate. Either way don't release them.

-Andrew


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

You know I think the wild streams (if unpolluted) are the cleanest habitats for any living creature. Since even high grade CRS (not sure on SS or above) can live and breed in basic ph water, not much else would be a factor. It's because of our aquariums being a closed system that it is hard to maintain the TDS and such.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.gerdvoss.de/Wirbellose/Tigergarnele_rot/tigergarnele_rot.html

The first pic is suppose to be a red tiger shrimp and the last 2 are a hybrid tiger/crs.

I saw this link on shrimpnow.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow that's not too bad looking at all. Wow I'm gonna so interbreed mine.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Wow that's not too bad looking at all. Wow I'm gonna so interbreed mine.



I have to agree......they look pretty darn nice! The tiger CRS-red striping looks sweet!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> http://www.gerdvoss.de/Wirbellose/Tigergarnele_rot/tigergarnele_rot.html
> 
> The first pic is suppose to be a red tiger shrimp and the last 2 are a hybrid tiger/crs.
> 
> I saw this link on shrimpnow.


Nice link, I hadn't seen those pictures!



sandiegoryu said:


> Wow that's not too bad looking at all. Wow I'm gonna so interbreed mine.



Please don't. First off the chances are extremely low.

The first picture is not a cross as well, thats why it looks more like a tiger, there are several variations of tiger shrimp colors that are actually quiet old and hard to find. 

-Andrew


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

yes I was told the first pic is a red tiger....not a crossbreed.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> Please don't. First off the chances are extremely low.
> 
> -Andrew


Why should I not do so? I'm not going to sell any without telling them that they are not a cross. I'm not even sure that they are still fertile. Chance ARE extremely low but I will still take that chance. I'm not an idiot who will start distributing these are red tigers for the masses or start dumping them out in my nearest local stream.

Why else should I not do this?


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I second that. I think they look great, why not crossbreed if it's for your own enjoyment?


----------



## Unchin (Oct 28, 2003)

So what do you guys think? Are theses hybrids or just really low grade?


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

That's a low grade CRS. I have a few looks just like that.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Unchin said:


> So what do you guys think? Are theses hybrids or just really low grade?


low grades...


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

But the in the last picture looks like A grade


----------



## Unchin (Oct 28, 2003)

I see. Thanks that's good news. I was hoping not to have any crossbreeds.


----------

